# This is Gage, Opinions please, lol



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok so since John brought the Bully show to my attention, I like to go to them anyway, and my nieces have a blue Am Bully named gage, they got him from a BYB and my oldest niece has since learned the differnce about APBT's and Am Bullies and did a speech project on the different types and BSL and such, anyway, please let me know what you think, he is a great boy with a great personality and very laid back and intelligent. I know he can only be shown in fun shows but was wondering what I can help my niece with to stack him properly, ya know his back end is a little hock kneed and I know it can be corrected if we work with him, I did it today just can't get him to stand still long enough 

BTW, he was NOT very happy about this, he has never been in a collar or on a leash  I do know that the guy they got him from said dam was papered and Gotti/RE and the sir ewas also Gotti?RE but not papered. 

right side view - 
















front view - 
























back view - 
















left side view, this one is the best I think - 

















ok so let me know what you all think  No matter he is loved and a really sweet boy


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Step one.. Don't stack on slippery floor lol. Next try somewhere carpet or outside.


I am not the best to answer this as getting my dogs to stack irritates me and so I don't bother lmao.. I do however get the great shots of them in a natural stack from waiting till they are watching or looking at something interesting. Usually mine are on the porch listening to the 8 pitbulls all in one backyard across the street.... Lots of barking...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Holly, I know not to stack on the slick floor, but it was the best place for lighting without the flash, I will try to get those next week and see what you think then, and I have never seen a natural stack on him, he is rather lazy, lol. He likes to tease Orion's mom though


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

I agree^^^ Carpet or plywood or dirt. My dogs stack VERY well outside looking at things but inside they want to sit and relax. He is a CUTIE honestly is not tooo bully but does look like he may have RE in him. I would say he needs more work outs going uphill either with no pulling or all pulling like with a harness and a better diet. Hes deff a cutie tho <3


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

well my unpro opinion is that he is super pretty! He looks a little like my fat fat Kaos, although Kaos is wider n looks more bully. Kaos has watchdog and re as his bully lines, and two apbt lines. Hes scatterbred. But I still lub him.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

truepits92 said:


> I agree^^^ Carpet or plywood or dirt. My dogs stack VERY well outside looking at things but inside they want to sit and relax. He is a CUTIE honestly is not tooo bully but does look like he may have RE in him. I would say he needs more work outs going uphill either with no pulling or all pulling like with a harness and a better diet. Hes deff a cutie tho <3


Thanks I swear to do this next time, it didn't awn on me to do that, lol, I always do my crew onthe deck, it is wood, lol. And he is kinda thin, still a pup though and he gets NO exercise, I cannot tell my nieces mom enough about that, I will not say what Orion's dam looks like, she is twice his width, sad, but if I can get my oldest niece to start takin care of him he may have a chance, lol. Thank you 



jayandlacy said:


> well my unpro opinion is that he is super pretty! He looks a little like my fat fat Kaos, although Kaos is wider n looks more bully. Kaos has watchdog and re as his bully lines, and two apbt lines. Hes scatterbred. But I still lub him.


lol, I lub Kaos too, plus I like his name lol. And thank you, my niece will be super stoked to read these comments


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Kaos thanks you! Hes really calm so his name is an oxymoron for him.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo my nick name is Kaos, so is why I said and and it's alright, names don't mean anything, lol, hugs to him


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

in my professional (very unprofessional) opinion, he's cute and he has great ears. that's all.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Very pretty guy, he has gorgeous eyes


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> in my professional (very unprofessional) opinion, he's cute and he has great ears. that's all.


lol, it is an opinion and it counts  thank you I like his ears too, I am a huge natural ear fan, but like a good crop as well. 



kg420 said:


> Very pretty guy, he has gorgeous eyes


Thanks Krystal, his eyes are pretty awesome lol


----------



## shadystunts (May 17, 2010)

i can def see some RE in his face, very nice dog.. Good nutrition and lots of excercise and he will be bulking up n gettin some muscle tone in no time


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you Shady, he is a great little guy if he was mine I would do everything everyone has said but he is not and I can only do so much, and tell them so much before they tell me to shut up, lol. hahah some people don't wanna learn but my niece is all about it, so we shall see  Thanks again


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

How old is he?
He's a good lookin guy...
Not quite bully enough for my taste, but he could still be developing depending on age..
A good started dog for your neice to get involved in fun shows...then if her interest continues to grow you could always invest in something registered...and more show quality...depending on which registry you wish to show with...
I am sick of people exploiting the Edge name...Edge without papers...Gotti without papers...I hear it almost everyday around here...I can't do much other than just shake my head...lol...
Either way...back on topic...beautiful guy you got there...and I would definitley reccomend you bringing him to the Austin show so I can meet him...and you!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lone Star said:


> How old is he?
> He's a good lookin guy...
> Not quite bully enough for my taste, but he could still be developing depending on age..
> A good started dog for your neice to get involved in fun shows...then if her interest continues to grow you could always invest in something registered...and more show quality...depending on which registry you wish to show with...
> ...


He is almost 6 months old. He is a lanky boy that's for sure. And that is what I told her as well, she is very excited so she is gonna start walking him and getting him used to a collar and leash and stacking him, she is grossed out about having to touch his "stuff" lmaooo, told her to get over it and suck it up. And when they got him, they were all happy about the blue pit they got and I had to tell them that is not what he was, but without papers there is no way to tell and I didn't see the parents. But my nieces mom did and said the male was bigger than Phoenix and much heavier than him and Phoenix weighs 76lbs, last time I wieghed him and he is fat right now, lol.

Anywayz, if my niece does her job then I will bring her, Gage and myself, if she doesn't then it will just be her and I, I want her to see what she is missing if she doesn't, ya know, but I will be there for sure  Thanks John, preciate the feedback


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Ohhh he still has plenty of growing to do...my bad...thought he was like over a year...
yeah they won't fill out until after a year...but you know that...
so no telling how the lil fella's gonna turn out...can't wait to watch him develop...
what does she feed?? and how much??
i think it's awesome that she is taking an interest in the breed...I want to get my daughter into the junior handler class...seems like my lil girls passion for these dogs will exceed mine soon lol...
and as far as the edge/gotti thing..I wasn't trying to say you guys were trying to pass it off as that...I was just referring to the idiot byb's around the world...hahah


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lone Star said:


> Ohhh he still has plenty of growing to do...my bad...thought he was like over a year...
> yeah they won't fill out until after a year...but you know that...
> so no telling how the lil fella's gonna turn out...can't wait to watch him develop...
> what does she feed?? and how much??
> ...


lol, no worries, is why I asked, I wanted you rinput  Was just wondering what you think and how he would do at a show, lol. I beleive she feeds Purina ONE puppy formula to him, and before you ask, yes I have TRIED in vain to get her to change the food, she also owns Orion's dam and I am tellin you she is huge, like two wide of Orion. Hmmm let me find pics and I'll show you, lol. And I am not sure how much she feeds him, I never asked but I know it's twice a day just like the other two.
I am so glad my niece shows intrest, her speech project made me so proud and her grade was a 90 on it and she did all the research pretty much by herself. She has always been into the dogs but just now wanting to learn and go to shows and learn things, so I am all about showing her, so with two nieces who wanna do this, I am all about the next generation in bulldog owners  1 likes bullies and 1 likes the game-bred, lol, Is funny I think and cool cause I can do both 
ANd no offense taken, I tried to tell themt he same thing, they just wanted to give hima home and take him out of the situation he was in, lol.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

my bad on that as well they he looks great for only 6 months and with some nice walks hell be nice and lean and mean working bully


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thank you SMK, I do appreciate the feedback, my niece is gonna start walking him soon, I even have a collar for him, lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

He's goooorrrgeous. I just love the way he looks!!!  :love2: That's the way I like my pit bull to look, lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww thanks Katie. Gage is a great guy, Kane is just as sexy


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Super cute pup


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you Mach0, I appreciate that, he is a good boy, I am hoping he does well at the show so my niece will get bitten by the show bug, lol.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

What show will you be putting him in?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

the bully show that John was discussing comin to Austin. He is a bully so he will be shown as one, she likes the bullies better, the game-breds are to high energy for her, lol. The one you saw, the little one, she loves the game=bred dogs, and has a good way with them, gotta teach her to be a bit more firm withthem though, lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh thats good. I think he could do ok when stacking it is all about practice I think the first pic is his best as far as how he is stacked. I would just reach down and grab the hock joint have him hold it a few seconds and then treat im. Slowly make the time he stacked longer. I would also increase the walking and the food intake alittle. Bully shows tend to favor the heavier dogs. It looks like he is going to be massive, when he is all grown up. Good luck.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oo thank you for this, I am going to go and learn, I have only been to a few bully shows, more ADBA shows, lol. But I wanna learn, if she is interested then I am all about it. I just don't want him to be fat, ya know, lol, they don't work him or anything, and if left up to my niece, she would make it happen but her parents won't, I am NOT knocking htem, just they are way stricter than I am and don't allow the girls out front at all and defiantely not to walk the dog aroundt he block, thank goodness they live in a cul-de-sac, lol. Thanks Rudy


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Oh thats good. I think he could do ok when stacking it is all about practice I think the first pic is his best as far as how he is stacked. I would just reach down and grab the hock joint have him hold it a few seconds and then treat im. Slowly make the time he stacked longer. I would also increase the walking and the food intake alittle. Bully shows tend to favor the heavier dogs. It looks like he is going to be massive, when he is all grown up. Good luck.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I agree John. I'll get all kinds of pointers at the show


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Omgosh...he's SO CAYUTE!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww thanks Annie, he is a super sweet guy as well, you would totally love him


----------

